# Canadian Photographer working in the USA



## ryyback (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Anyone have an idea what we would need to work in the USA as a photographer occasionally? Meaning we go in and shoot a model or wedding, etc and then leave.
I found this --TN NAFTA Visa--http://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/visa_tn.html , and it looks like what we need?
Can someone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much. Whenever you're being employed by someone in another country you need a visa. Unless you're lucky enough to be a dual citizen and have a SSN too.


----------



## richardj7 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've asked around and it seems the hardest information to get. Canadian photographers who do destination weddings, including in the US say that they are going to a wedding as a friend or guest and (because of the gear) happen to be professional photographers, too. Or they say that they are going on vacation.

No straight answer yet from someone who really knows which Visa it takes. The TN Visa applies also to Consultants. Some trainers and keynote speakers do get a TN Visa, but do not use the name "trainer" or "speaker", because they will be refused. Th TN Visa must have a letter from the client specifying the nature of the work, where, what date, and fees, be it for a canadian company sending you in the US for a canadian client, or an american client, or for a US company as a direct client.

If indeed the TN Visa is required for photographers, then I suppose that a letter from the client with details must also be provided. When I find the definitive answer, I'll come back here with it.



ryyback said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anyone have an idea what we would need to work in the USA as a photographer occasionally? Meaning we go in and shoot a model or wedding, etc and then leave.
> I found this --TN NAFTA Visa--http://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/visa_tn.html , and it looks like what we need?
> ...


----------

